# What frame is this?



## Robertriley (May 11, 2014)

Anyone know?
Schwinn predator?
Worth anything?
Thanks


----------



## Moshnmore (May 12, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Anyone know?
> Schwinn predator?
> Worth anything?
> Thanks




Schwinn predator may be 82-84. Serial will tell. About a $25 frame, parts aren't anything special


----------



## Robertriley (May 20, 2014)

I'll let the kids beat it....lol


----------

